

How to Avoid Pitfalls with Founder's Equity - davidblerner
http://www.davidblerner.com/david_b_lerner/2010/05/avoiding-typical-pitfalls-with-founders-equity.html
In meeting after meeting with first-time entrepreneurs I see many variations upon the theme of what can charitably be called unfortunate decisions about equity splits between the early participants. It is of course always a relief when I'm able to catch the entrepreneur before he or she commits this typical sort of blunder. Sadly, all too often, it is already too late and there is hair on the deal.
======
ilamont
Some examples of mistakes with founder's equity would have been helpful.

I've read that Craigslist made a mistake with early equity allotments that
it's still dealing with now, but I am not sure if it is founder's equity.

